# 10 round mag



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I just purchased a P99 with 2 10 round mags. This gun is a 1998 model. My question is, can you drill out the stops on the mag to make them high cap mags or will this just cause problems?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 10 round mags usually have a large plastic part at the bottom. The metal part is shorter. The hi cap mags go all the way to the bottom.

Sorry - ain't no way to adjust them. U're only gonna get 10 rounds in it.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Ships right, there is really no way to make a factory 10rd a high capacity. Even most aftermarket restricted capacity 10rd's for the P99 are designed to become unuseable if you try to increase their capacity by grinding or drilling.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll try to find some high camps and just keep the 10 round ones for extras.


----------

